# What lighter Plug for audio



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey im just getting the gear to build my stereo.. Just wondering what the Other end of the 12v lighter Plug should look like?? im getting the cx-1500 amp and 2 boss 6.5s off this site.. so it would be nice if one of these Lighter plugs would work http://www.sonicelectronix.com/search_new.php?action=search&keyword=lighter+power ...... thanks for what ever help.. im a audio lump


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

im thinking anyone just cut off what ever is on the end and wire it in??


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

your stereo is a direct wire, no plug usually needed. splice her in and crank it up. keep the lighter for other options.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

*NOTE: The aux outlet will not power a 1500w amp.... I tried running a 800w on mine and kept blowing fuses and finally melted a bunch of wires and ended up replacing my wire harness in the end (it had other stuff wrong with it too, but burnt wires didnt help). I wired it direct to the battery after that and put an inline-fuse link in the power wire and added a heavy duty toggle switch, no probs after that.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> *NOTE: The aux outlet will not power a 1500w amp.... I tried running a 800w on mine and kept blowing fuses and finally melted a bunch of wires and ended up replacing my wire harness in the end (it had other stuff wrong with it too, but burnt wires didnt help). I wired it direct to the battery after that and put an inline-fuse link in the power wire and added a heavy duty toggle switch, no probs after that.


:agreed: I did mine the same way. It does not take that much time to put it on the battery just don't forget to turn it off.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

i belive the cx-1500 is only a 240 watt amp or close to that


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ahhhh.....well if thats the case then you shouldn't have a problem. My dad runs a 280w with 4 6x9s and has never blown a fuse


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

I would just wire it on a toggle switch. So easy to do


----------

